# SPD-SL Dual Platform Pedals



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I do not think Shimano makes them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do these exist? I see plenty of dual platform SPD pedals but none for road shoes. I'd like to put a pair on my winter/rain bike, so I could take the thing on vacation with wife and kids and still be able to go out for a ride myself. 

Are they just not made or is there a reason why they would not work?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Maybe they wouldnt be "aero" enough? :aureola:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

why? Dunno. Maybe Shimano assumes those riding SPD-SL's are weight weenies.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

By "dual platform" do you mean something with a cleat mech on one side and a platform for street shoes on the other? I've only seen those in SPD-type.

When I've done that type of vacation, I just bring the other set of pedals. Only takes a minute to switch them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> By "dual platform" do you mean something with a cleat mech on one side and a platform for street shoes on the other? I've only seen those in SPD-type.
> 
> When I've done that type of vacation, I just bring the other set of pedals. Only takes a minute to switch them.


Yup, that is what I was talking about. Basically took my old Secteur and put fatter (28) tires on it. Rides nice and smooth. Figure I could even take it on the boardwalk with the kids and/or wife. But maybe you are right the easiest thing could be to switch the pedals. Or I could put SPD dual platforms on it and use those shoes (not as nice as my road shoes but).


----------



## desertgrave (Apr 17, 2012)

There's one by Shimano,
Shimano PD-A530 SPD Dual Platform Pedal

Basically cleat on one side, platform on the other.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

desertgrave said:


> There's one by Shimano,
> Shimano PD-A530 SPD Dual Platform Pedal
> 
> Basically cleat on one side, platform on the other.


Those are for SPD pedals (MTB). But that is what I was trying to find, just for road shoes.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

NJBiker72 said:


> Do these exist? I see plenty of dual platform SPD pedals but none for road shoes. I'd like to put a pair on my winter/rain bike, so I could take the thing on vacation with wife and kids and still be able to go out for a ride myself.
> 
> Are they just not made or is there a reason why they would not work?


They don't exist, because road shoes aren't associated with the sort of utility bike (and weight) this would imply.

There are made (search the interwebs under 'exustar clipless pedal adapter) things that will essentially convert your pedals into toe clip / strap pedals - or will strap cleats onto your normal shoes, if you prefer to look at it that way.

But for the goal you seek, why not just snap a spare pair of cleats into your pedals and use that as a platform? They'll be flat enough and big enough for cruising with the family, and can be easily popped out when you want to put on proper roadie gear.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Snaping the cleats in would be alot easier then snapping them out, maybe even impossible.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

danl1 said:


> They don't exist, because road shoes aren't associated with the sort of utility bike (and weight) this would imply.
> 
> There are made (search the interwebs under 'exustar clipless pedal adapter) things that will essentially convert your pedals into toe clip / strap pedals - or will strap cleats onto your normal shoes, if you prefer to look at it that way.
> 
> But for the goal you seek, why not just snap a spare pair of cleats into your pedals and use that as a platform? They'll be flat enough and big enough for cruising with the family, and can be easily popped out when you want to put on proper roadie gear.


Do they make those adapters for SL though? I see them for SPD and Look.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Just swap pedals is my advice. Easier than all the other solutions, and you're then using your good shoes and pedals you're used to. And your only investment is a cheap pair of plain pedals. Danl1's suggestion sounded sort of okay at first, but as LC noted, removing those cleats without the leverage of a shoe attached would be very difficult, if not impossible.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Just swap pedals is my advice. Easier than all the other solutions, and you're then using your good shoes and pedals you're used to. And your only investment is a cheap pair of plain pedals. Danl1's suggestion sounded sort of okay at first, but as LC noted, removing those cleats without the leverage of a shoe attached would be very difficult, if not impossible.


Theft resistance. It's a feature.

Seriously, with a screwdriver, they'll come right out.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

NJBiker72 said:


> Do they make those adapters for SL though? I see them for SPD and Look.


They do. In this sense, "spd" and "Look" refer to the bolt pattern, not the actual cleat. You want the look model if you choose to go that way.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Changing pedals is so simple I just don't understand the discussion.

That said, when I go on vaca, I do swap my pedals, but I take my Time pedals off and put my spd/mtb pedals on my road bike, and use my MTB shoes for all my vaca riding.... because it often involves walking too, and I don't have any problem walking in my MTB shoes (even though they're pretty high end/stiff ones). I even have a very comfortable pair of cheap-o Sette SPD sandals I could use - they are very comfortable walking, perfectly functional for casual riding, and very much OK for even a couple-three hours of vigorous riding. Would I use them for a hard group ride or "event"? No, but for individual or rides with my wife on vacation, they're all fine.


----------

